# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Website trường học ( PHP )

## chutichht

Đây là mã nguồn mở website trường học , lập trình bằng PHP,khi tải về và cài đặt chương trình lên.
Các bạn tải mã nguồn về tại mục download và nhớ bấm vào SKIP AD mới tải dc về

----------

